# General > AquaTalk >  Taiwan-taipei

## mecedesfish

Hi,
Will be there this sunday to wed.

Hope that got the time to visit the aquarium. Do you think it is alright to buy some plant back and hand carry?

Cheers

----------


## benny

Of course. If you stay within the limits set by AVA, you should not have any problems. Ask the retailer to pack your plants properly.

If you are unsure of where to go, then head straight for the 5th section of Ming Chuen North Road. Plenty of nice shops over there and I know some folks are dying to get some fishes from there!

Cheers,

----------


## ms

Hi,
I will also be in Taipei from Mon-Wed. Are there any specific shops that I can visit? Are the prices of plants there any cheaper than SIN?

MS

----------


## benny

Maybe you guys will come back on the same flight!!

Anyway, all electricals are on 110V in Taiwan. So electrical accesories may not be a great idea if you are not too keen on 110V.

Some Taiwanese accessories are cheaper there, Taiwanese books are cheaper there.

Cheers,

----------


## danny

Fish are not cheaper there. Especially the cory that I came across last Sat when I was there.

----------


## ms

I'm coming back on SQ29, early morning flight.

MS

----------


## benny

> I'm coming back on SQ29, early morning flight.
> 
> MS


Then you have to buy your fishes the night before. Can be quite a hassle.

Cheers,

----------


## anttz

> I'm coming back on SQ29, early morning flight.
> 
> MS


For plant, u can wrap it with wet tissue paper and put it in the refrigerator in your hotel.

----------


## danny

I will also be there from Sun - Thur.

----------


## benny

Sigh....everyone is going there...tempting... 

Tuesday looks like a good day to have a get together in Taipei isn't it?  :Grin:  

Cheers,

----------


## cs_sg

How much plants/fish can we bring back to Singapore legally?

I'm going end of May!

----------


## GaspingGurami

Get breathable bags and you'd not have to worry much about air for the fishes. Just remember to drop in some ammonia fixer, or ketapang to lower the pH so ammonia becomes ammonium.

----------


## valice

> How much plants/fish can we bring back to Singapore legally?


*From AVA's website:*

Non-CITES Species
*Personal Allowance* *(Maximum amount which may be imported without a licence from AVA)*

For fishes:
30 pieces packed in not more than 3 litres of water per person per trip, subject to a maximum of 60 pieces in not more than 6 litres of water per car (2 or more persons in the car)

For Marine invertebrates (Non-swimming, e.g. soft corals, soft corals or other invertebrates on rocks, not larger than palm-size):
5 pieces of not more than 5kg in total weight per person per trip, subject to a maximum of 10 pieces and total weight not more than 10kg per car (2 or more persons in the car)

Hope this helps for everyone else who wants to bring fish back from overseas.

----------


## sheng

may i know what is breathable bags ?

----------


## GaspingGurami

Plastic bag. Water no come out, Air can go in. Check with Azmi of Ecoculture, or the good folks at Killies.com.

----------


## xxdivinityxx

I'm headed for Taiwan next friday.
Anyone care to tell me whats worth bringing back and not?
Was considering getting those new fancy co2 regulators.

----------


## mecedesfish

> I'm headed for Taiwan next friday.
> Anyone care to tell me whats worth bringing back and not?
> Was considering getting those new fancy co2 regulators.


Unless it is something that we dont carry or it prices is quite high.

I passed few shops, nothing new.

----------


## ms

Hi,
I came back from TW, but with no visits to any of the LFS. Wished I had more time during the next visit. However, I bought back an electric R/C plane kit.

MS

----------


## benny

> Was considering getting those new fancy co2 regulators.


The regulators are fine, but not those with the solenoids (110V). Take note. The aluminum CO2 cylinders are very much cheaper there. Remember to empty the cylinder before checking it in. If you need directions, call me.

Cheers,

----------

